# Reputable Breeders in Lower Michigan



## kimmysq

Hello:
Just starting our search for a puppy. Would love any suggestions regarding a breeder in lower Michigan.
Thanks!


----------



## Selli-Belle

I don't know if you are in the east or west of the state, but the Fort Detroit Golden Retriever puppy referral people and Walt Faubion, the Marshbanks Golden Retriever Club puppy referral person are GREAT and the best place to find reputable breeders who have or will have pups.


----------



## rhondas

Malagold is an excellent breeder in Michigan if you want a low key, low drive puppy.
Kokopelli is also in Michigan.

If you're looking for a field golden, I would highly recommend Wynwood Goldens.


----------



## kimmysq

May I ask you what you know about Kokopelli? Thank you!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

DianaM had a spreadsheet of different Michigan breeders that she put together when she was looking for her Gracie. If you send her a PM, she might be able to help you out. =)


----------



## Cora the golden

I got my golden from Starlocke golden very nice family and all there dogs have great temperament and are beautiful


----------



## hvgoldens4

kimmysq said:


> May I ask you what you know about Kokopelli? Thank you!


Monica is a wonderful person and a very caring and concerned breeder. She is involved in conformation with her dogs and I wouldn't hesitate a second to recommend her as a breeder.


----------



## rhondas

hvgoldens4 summarized what I was going to say.

Additionally, my goldens groomer (who only grooms goldens out of her house) has two females that she has bred to Monica's Cyber. I have met and seen the dogs grow literally from weeks old to over 2 years old and all have impeccable golden temperments with calm, playful personalities.


----------



## DebP

Fort Detroit is good and so is Brandegold goldens and Asoros goldens.


----------



## kimmysq

"DianaM had a spreadsheet of different Michigan breeders that she put together when she was looking for her Gracie. If you send her a PM, she might be able to help you out"

I have not been able to PM DianaM regarding MI breeders. Does anyone know where she ended up getting Gracie, or how I can get a hold of her to ask?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

You need 15 posts to PM.


----------



## Calliesmommy

Wondering if anyone else has any more suggestions. We too are looking for a golden this spring/summer. TIA!


----------



## Maverick James

Calliesmommy,

We too have just begun the process of finding a few reputable breeders that we like and narrowing down our choices from there. 

Being this is going to be our second golden and that we were spoiled previously by having been blessed with a spectacular golden(passed 02/12/12), it is not going to be easy, but should be well worth all the effort.


----------



## Calliesmommy

Maverick James said:


> Calliesmommy,
> 
> We too have just begun the process of finding a few reputable breeders that we like and narrowing down our choices from there.
> 
> Being this is going to be our second golden and that we were spoiled previously by having been blessed with a spectacular golden(passed 02/12/12), it is not going to be easy, but should be well worth all the effort.


We too, just lost our golden this month. She was only 9 and it was quite unexpected. Have you found any breeders that you are considering?


----------



## flykelley

Calliesmommy said:


> We too, just lost our golden this month. She was only 9 and it was quite unexpected. Have you found any breeders that you are considering?


Hi Gang
There are several to choose from, I really like www.asorosgoldens.com. The problem is most of the good breeders sell there puppies before they are even born so it takes some planning. There is one in lower mi to stay away from and when you can pm send me one and I will share there name with you. Don't want to just throw it out here because it may not be they are doing something wrong but I have lost two of there Goldens to cancer at age nine so I can't go back there.

Mike


----------



## Laurie

Malagold had a litter of puppies early February....

Upcoming Litter Listings


----------



## Calliesmommy

flykelley said:


> Hi Gang
> There are several to choose from, I really like www.asorosgoldens.com. The problem is most of the good breeders sell there puppies before they are even born so it takes some planning. There is one in lower mi to stay away from and when you can pm send me one and I will share there name with you. Don't want to just throw it out here because it may not be they are doing something wrong but I have lost two of there Goldens to cancer at age nine so I can't go back there.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike for the tip. I am not able to pm anyone yet, don't have enough posts, but would really appreciate if you could pm me. TIA.


----------



## oliver30

Calliesmommy & Maverick James--We, too, are looking to get another Golden puppy this summer. We lost our sweet Golden girl on January 7th. She was only 6.5 years old--it was cancer.

I'm hoping to find a good, reputable breeder as well. Some names that I've heard, but don't know much about are Halltree, Chien D'or, & Green Acres. Anyone know anything about these?

I also would like to know the name of the breeder to which Mike is referring, but I can't PM yet either as I'm new to the forum. So, Calliesmommy or Mike, could you please PM me with that info? My heart couldn't take losing another dog to cancer, especially at a young age again.

Thanks for any and all recommendations & info!


----------



## flykelley

oliver30 said:


> Calliesmommy & Maverick James--We, too, are looking to get another Golden puppy this summer. We lost our sweet Golden girl on January 7th. She was only 6.5 years old--it was cancer.
> 
> I'm hoping to find a good, reputable breeder as well. Some names that I've heard, but don't know much about are Halltree, Chien D'or, & Green Acres. Anyone know anything about these?
> 
> I also would like to know the name of the breeder to which Mike is referring, but I can't PM yet either as I'm new to the forum. So, Calliesmommy or Mike, could you please PM me with that info? My heart couldn't take losing another dog to cancer, especially at a young age again.
> 
> Thanks for any and all recommendations & info!


halltree isn't breeding any longer as far as I know. The owner is Cherri Berger unless Im having a brain fart. I will PM everyone who has asked about which breeder my two Goldens came from. I will not throw it out here on the open forum. It will have to be later tonight as Im headed out to work. I will tell you this, they are just south of Flint.

Mike


----------



## oliver30

flykelley said:


> halltree isn't breeding any longer as far as I know. The owner is Cherri Berger unless Im having a brain fart. I will PM everyone who has asked about which breeder my two Goldens came from. I will not throw it out here on the open forum. It will have to be later tonight as Im headed out to work. I will tell you this, they are just south of Flint.
> 
> Mike


Mike--

Halltree is still breeding. I believe they'll have a litter this spring/summer. Contact person there is Michele. 

I'll be on the lookout for your PM. Thanks for that.


----------



## Megora

Cheri Berger is Meadowpond. I think she sometimes has litters. She does not have a website, but you could call her or email her. She may give you a referral, especially if you are looking for an obedience dog. 

Halltree most definitely is still breeding.

Green Acres has cute goldens... and I could be wrong, but I've seen the breeder at a training club in Lansing. She teaches obedience there? 

Malagold is a bigger kennel, but I've heard good things about them too. 

Asoro is both up in the Traverse City area and I think her daughter still maintains part of the kennel down in the Detroit area. You would have to go up to Traverse City to see the mom. <- I think both will be at the Cobo show. 

Cathy Gaca / Bear Creek is out near Lansing. 

And there are most definitely others... 

About cancer... it _does_ cross all lines. While I definitely agree about being cautious about going back to that big kennel that FlyKelley is talking about, there are other questions to ask as well and other concerns, not only of the breeder but talk with referral people at the clubs. 

I know that one breeder than generally is mentioned (not any I mentioned above), who is a nice person who is most definitely available and helpful to her puppy-buyers and is showing her dogs, has a dented reputation with the local golden clubs. I tried asking Jacks' breeder (who used to breed with her back in the 90's) what was going on, and they would only say she's hit on hard times.


----------



## hvgoldens4

flykelley said:


> halltree isn't breeding any longer as far as I know. The owner is Cherri Berger unless Im having a brain fart. I will PM everyone who has asked about which breeder my two Goldens came from. I will not throw it out here on the open forum. It will have to be later tonight as Im headed out to work. I will tell you this, they are just south of Flint.
> 
> Mike



Halltree is Michelle Hall and I believe she is still breeding. Cherie Berger is Meadowpond.


----------



## Calliesmommy

So much great information. Thank you so much. My golden that we just lost had a lot of Halltree in her. I left a message for them yesterday about upcoming litters, still waiting to hear back from her. We plan to go to Cobo this weekend for the dog show and hopefully meet some breeders there.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Going to the Cobo show is a great way to meet dogs and breeders, but don't forget about the local clubs breeder referral programs.


----------



## oliver30

Does anyone know anything about Kokomo Kennels and their dogs?


----------



## Calliesmommy

oliver30 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Kokomo Kennels and their dogs?


The website doesn't give a whole lot of information, does it?


----------



## oliver30

Calliesmommy said:


> The website doesn't give a whole lot of information, does it?


No, it doesn't even seem to be up and running. Curious if anyone has any info about this one. 

Did Mike ever PM you with details about that particular breeder near Flint? He mentioned that he would PM those that wanted more info, but I didn't receive one yet. Curious about that, too.

From which breeder did you get your last Golden?


----------



## Calliesmommy

He hasn't, I thought I read that he would do it this evening after work? Our last dog came from a small kennel that I don't believe is still up, called Davren. We didn't know the first thing about researching a breeder at that time, just got lucky. A lot of her dogs were from the Halltree and Meadowpod line.


----------



## Calliesmommy

Is anyone familiar with Kandiland Kennels?


----------



## oliver30

Calliesmommy said:


> Is anyone familiar with Kandiland Kennels?


I haven't heard of this one. 

How about Greenacres? I just learned that they have recently bred a couple of their dogs this week and will breed another pair next week. This could potentially work out well with our timeframe. So, if anyone has any info on this breeder, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## flykelley

hvgoldens4 said:


> Halltree is Michelle Hall and I believe she is still breeding. Cherie Berger is Meadowpond.


You are correct, but Cherri isn't breeding anymore is she?

Mike


----------



## flykelley

Calliesmommy said:


> Thanks Mike for the tip. I am not able to pm anyone yet, don't have enough posts, but would really appreciate if you could pm me. TIA.


PM sent tonight.


----------



## flykelley

oliver30 said:


> Calliesmommy & Maverick James--We, too, are looking to get another Golden puppy this summer. We lost our sweet Golden girl on January 7th. She was only 6.5 years old--it was cancer.
> 
> I'm hoping to find a good, reputable breeder as well. Some names that I've heard, but don't know much about are Halltree, Chien D'or, & Green Acres. Anyone know anything about these?
> 
> I also would like to know the name of the breeder to which Mike is referring, but I can't PM yet either as I'm new to the forum. So, Calliesmommy or Mike, could you please PM me with that info? My heart couldn't take losing another dog to cancer, especially at a young age again.
> 
> Thanks for any and all recommendations & info!


PM sent.

Regards Mike


----------



## Calliesmommy

flykelley said:


> PM sent tonight.



Thanks for the info. I had looked at them, but something just didn't feel right. Where did you end up getting your dog from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## flykelley

Calliesmommy said:


> Thanks for the info. I had looked at them, but something just didn't feel right. Where did you end up getting your dog from if you don't mind me asking?


I lost Katie on Oct 24th, have not gotten a new dog yet. Can't decide between a puppy or a rescue. I really like my dogs to be bigger and have big paws and block heads. Getting harder to find them like that. Im going to Cobo this weekend to lok at dogs and talk to breeders. My dream is a 1-2 year old female that is looking for her last home. My Boss is great and ask me to bring Lilly my golden to work all the time. Love working for a company that likes having dogs at the office.


Mike


----------



## Selli-Belle

Right now Cherie Berger doesn't have any females she is breeding. She does have Ceder Meadowpond Exceeds Expectations who is at stud. There are lots of people who are breeding dogs they got from her, or who have started there own kennels with her dogs and frequently breed to other Meadowpond dogs. However, I don't know of any who are planning pups this spring or summer. In any case, most of those breeders are involved in Obedience and/or agility and don't have websites specifically for their breeding or at all. Carol Ruby, one of the Fort Detroit GRC puppy referral people has a very nice boy "Decon" who is by the amazing Beau, Meadowpond Grand Beaujolais out of a CH Mach Goodtimes dog. 

Most recently, Cherie's dogs have been listed on the Clinton Oaks website and she co-owns Regency True North with Gina Vesco-Fox.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Clinton Oaks has a current litter (born this month). There may be some babies available.


----------



## oliver30

Calliesmommy said:


> Thanks for the info. I had looked at them, but something just didn't feel right. Where did you end up getting your dog from if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks for the message, Mike. I appreciate it!


----------



## Selli-Belle

I also noticed the Clinton Oaks website has a referral page where they list a few current litters that have a lot of Meadowpond blood.


----------



## oliver30

Selli-Belle--

Do you know anything about Halltree or Green Acres?


----------



## Maverick James

In researching breeders, I looked at Clinton-Oaks website, I have not talked to them. The one thing I was not thrilled about was their "puppy matching" and that order of deposit does not seem to establish order of pick.

While I would expect some assistance from the breeder in selecting a pup, ultimately I would expect to make the final decision.

Anyone know anything about how serious they are about there "puppy matching" policy.


----------



## Calliesmommy

Maverick, that's funny that you mention that. However I am actually more comfortable having a breeder pick the puppy for us as they are the ones that know the dogs best. Our first golden was picked for us by the breeder and it was a perfect match. I also think it speaks to the breeder and their concern for making sure the right puppy gets to the right home. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Megora

Maverick James said:


> In researching breeders, I looked at Clinton-Oaks website, I have not talked to them. The one thing I was not thrilled about was their "puppy matching" and that order of deposit does not seem to establish order of pick.
> 
> While I would expect some assistance from the breeder in selecting a pup, ultimately I would expect to make the final decision.
> 
> Anyone know anything about how serious they are about there "puppy matching" policy.


I think Gina charges the same price for all her puppies. She doesn't charge you more for "show quality" or less for "pet quality" puppies or for first picks or whatever. Talk to her. She's pretty nice.

Puppy matching is done because most people tend to pick puppies based on the puppy's mood that day they saw them. The breeders are there keeping an eye on the pups 24/7, and they can steer the more active puppies into homes that can handle that high activity level. Or they can get the easy going puppies into the beginner type homes that are specifically looking for a calmer puppy.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Halltree is Michele Hall, her kennel is closely related to Meadowpond although her current stud Ollie Calypso Halltree's Owl-E-Oop is from East Coast lines. She is involved with the breed/show side of things and is a good breeder.

I don't know much about Green Acres, but they appear to be a Meadowpond offshoot that is now using more exclusively show lines. Her dogs have Hearthside dogs who are very sweet and noticeably lower energy.


----------



## Maverick James

Right now, we have Halltree and Chien d'or on our finalist list. Still researching several others.

Our Maverick, who we recently lost to cancer was 13 yrs old and so it was probably more of a breed and not a breeder situation. Because Maverick had some inherent traits and a look that we loved, we are looking looking at breeders, that we like, who have healthy, cleared sires from the same bloodline as Maverick.


----------



## Maverick James

Megora

Thanks for the explaination regarding Clinton-
Oaks. We will take that into consideration.


----------



## sterregold

Maverick James said:


> In researching breeders, I looked at Clinton-Oaks website, I have not talked to them. The one thing I was not thrilled about was their "puppy matching" and that order of deposit does not seem to establish order of pick.
> 
> While I would expect some assistance from the breeder in selecting a pup, ultimately I would expect to make the final decision.
> 
> Anyone know anything about how serious they are about there "puppy matching" policy.


That is pretty common among reputable breeders. I match puppies to family regardless of order of reservation as well. My puppy people get priority on gender by order of reservation, but after that I match the puppy to them that is the best fit for their family and what they want to do. I have seen them every day for 8 weeks, so I have a pretty good idea of who will "fit" best. Now if someone is really averse to a particular puppy, I am not going to force that pup on them, but neither I am I going to let them take the gangbuster pup when they really need a laid back one. Most often, the pups I match up to families are one of the one or two they were most drawn to anyhow!


----------



## Selli-Belle

I know several Chien D'or pups (dogs now), very sweet, a little crazy (in a good over exuberant Golden Retriever kind of way).


----------



## Megora

> Now if someone is really averse to a particular puppy, I am not going to force that pup on them


Now I can understand everyone wanting a particular puppy (which is why I don't think the u-pick system works best with puppies), but how can somebody be averse to a particular puppy? 

A funny story I have to share about our Sammy.... 

When we arrived at the breeder's (drove 3 hours, etc) and scampered out of the car to surround the litter of 9 week old pups who were ready to go. I don't remember how many puppies were in his litter, but there seemed to be quite a lot of them swarming around our feet, excited, and begging to be taken home. Except for one pinkish puppy. He was the smallest one in the litter and after he did a couple minutes of wiggling around, he walked off on his own to have a solo adventure outside. My oldest sister followed him and dropped fell in love with him when he gave her a semi-belligerant semi-worried look over his shoulder like he couldn't figure out why this stranger was stalking him. 

As it turned out he was really into having solo adventures every time he got off his leash. He could not be trusted off leash until he was 4 or 5 years old. And he was almost 7 before he finally got his CD. That was mainly because every time the leash unclicked he'd say "BYE".  

We didn't regret picking him, but yep... he was a handful.


----------



## Calliesmommy

I am leaning towards Green Acres right now but am also considering Kandiland. Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with them?


----------



## sterregold

Megora said:


> Now I can understand everyone wanting a particular puppy (which is why I don't think the u-pick system works best with puppies), but how can somebody be averse to a particular puppy?


It happens--it is usually the pup I would think is the performance pick because they are so in your face and mouthy that real pet families wanting a calmer companion are overwhelmed by that pup. And it would be a bad match! The other reason it can happen is with a pup who is the biggest or smallest, when people are wanting the opposite size-wise in the end. Of course that doesn't always carry through in eventual adult size...


----------



## Maverick James

I am not completely against the idea of puppy matching. I think some consider assisting you in selecting the puppy based on what you are looking for as puppy matching, where as I consider that just helping guide you in your selection based on what you are looking for, which I think is helpful.

What I would have a problem with is someone just grabbing a specific pup and saying here is the one I have decided is the one for you. Reminds me of an arranged marriage.


----------



## Maverick James

Megora, MidasMom, thanks for the PM's


----------



## oliver30

Love all of the info! Thanks everyone!

I think I'm leaning toward Halltree, Green Acres and Chien D'or. However, Chien D'or doesn't currently have any upcoming litters--not as of yet anyway. Micki suggested I keep following up with her.

Another question for everyone--do you think, in general, that males and females have different temperaments--again, speaking generally? Ginger was a very sweet girl, but kind of independent and not as 'cuddly' as my girls would have liked. I don't know if that's just how she was or whatever or if it was because she was a female and I am, too. I've heard that males are generally more cuddly and affectionate. Any truth to this? Or, like humans, does all of this vary from dog to dog--male or female? I've had in mind that we'd just get another girl, but now I'm wondering if we should maybe try a boy this time.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Maverick James

Oliver

I honestly cannot say if inherently males are more cuddly than females. 

But I had to chuckle because when we first got our Maverick, my wife complained that he wouldn't cuddle and she did not think he was ever going to be a cuddler. Now that he is no longer with us, one of the things she misses the most is there cuddle time.

I guess I'm of the belief that if it isn't inherent, they can easily be trained to enjoy it since most golden act attention deprived anyway.


----------



## flykelley

oliver30 said:


> Love all of the info! Thanks everyone!
> 
> I think I'm leaning toward Halltree, Green Acres and Chien D'or. However, Chien D'or doesn't currently have any upcoming litters--not as of yet anyway. Micki suggested I keep following up with her.
> 
> Another question for everyone--do you think, in general, that males and females have different temperaments--again, speaking generally? Ginger was a very sweet girl, but kind of independent and not as 'cuddly' as my girls would have liked. I don't know if that's just how she was or whatever or if it was because she was a female and I am, too. I've heard that males are generally more cuddly and affectionate. Any truth to this? Or, like humans, does all of this vary from dog to dog--male or female? I've had in mind that we'd just get another girl, but now I'm wondering if we should maybe try a boy this time.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


I think its just the dogs, not the sex. I have had four females, two were lovers the other two not so much. On another note is anybody going to Cobo this weekend? I plan on going on Saturday as of right now.


Mike


----------



## Megora

I love my boys.... :smooch: 

Not so much cuddling... Jacks and Sammy were the only true cuddlers that we've had. The other two - one would do a low grumble when he had too much and the other would just hold his breath and wait for you to cut it out. But I love how big and beautiful and easygoing they are. : 



> On another note is anybody going to Cobo this weekend? I plan on going on Saturday as of right now.


They raised the price again. That with the price of parking and the cost of gas = nuh-uh. :no:


----------



## Calliesmommy

We are definitely going to Cobo this weekend, not sure which day yet.


----------



## flykelley

Kroger has discount tickets for the dog show, $12.50 if Im not mistaken. Im going Saturday mid morning.

Mike


----------



## Maverick James

Going tomorrow, first thing in the morning.


----------



## oliver30

We're not going to be able to make it to the dog show this weekend, so calliesmom & maverick james if you learn about any breeders or hear about any with upcoming litters, I'd really appreciate it if you could let me know.

Thanks so much!


----------



## oliver30

midasmom--Thank you so very much for your private message! I typed a pretty lengthy response, but then saw it didn't go through because I forgot that I can't send PMs yet because I don't have 15 posts.

Anyway, thanks again. Your words kind of 'sealed the deal' for me. I'm hoping that situation can work out for me!


----------



## flykelley

Here is a shot of blue ribbon winners from Cobo today, talked to a lot of breeders and was pretty impressed to be honest with you.

Mike


----------



## Maverick James

That had to be darn near all of the Goldens there from what we saw. We were there between 9-11:30 and only noticed Green Acres, Asoro and one other from Virginia in section 16B were all the Golden were supposed to be. Was kinda disappointed. I'll get over it.


----------



## Maverick James

Just an update. Our list breeders we are interested in checking out has grown. It is now.

HallTree
Green Acres
Malagold
Millstone
Clinton-Oaks

I'm interested in all comments. You may PM if you wish.


----------



## Megora

Maverick James said:


> That had to be darn near all of the Goldens there from what we saw. We were there between 9-11:30 and only noticed Green Acres, Asoro and one other from Virginia in section 16B were all the Golden were supposed to be. Was kinda disappointed. I'll get over it.


A lot of people skip the cobo show because of the cost of getting in there + the setup isn't the greatest. And of course you are stuck there all day.

I have a friend who showed her newfs there one year and she came away saying "Never again". 

There will be other shows. 

I think there is one coming up in Birch Run ON/AROUND EASTER. 

There will be a golden Specialty on Friday Apr 6, if you can get away from work.


----------



## Maverick James

Megora - is that SVKC April 6-8 ? and is the specialty show on the 6th part of that ?


----------



## Megora

Yep - I was just looking at a premium I received (they will have obedience too). 

Friday April 6. Birch Run Expo Center.

It is on Good Friday, Holy Saturday, and Easter Sunday though. <- I'm still trying to decide if I can sneak over on Easter Sunday with Jacksipants.


----------



## flykelley

Maverick James said:


> Just an update. Our list breeders we are interested in checking out has grown. It is now.
> 
> HallTree
> Green Acres
> Malagold
> Millstone
> Clinton-Oaks
> 
> I'm interested in all comments. You may PM if you wish.


One of the breeders that really impressed me was Millstones. Carol Cooper had some really nice dogs there also but she is more a hobby breeder if you will. The other two I talked to were Tanglewoods, and Green Acres Goldens. Heck they were all good looking dogs. I could pretty much be happy with a dog from any of them at the show today. There were two guys next to Millstone in isle 5A that had some really good looking dogs also but I didn't get their name's.

Mike


----------



## Calliesmommy

flykelley said:


> One of the breeders that really impressed me was Millstones. Carol Cooper had some really nice dogs there also but she is more a hobby breeder if you will. The other two I talked to were Tanglewoods, and Green Acres Goldens. Heck they were all good looking dogs. I could pretty much be happy with a dog from any of them at the show today. There were two guys next to Millstone in isle 5A that had some really good looking dogs also but I didn't get their name's.
> 
> Mike


If you do a search on this forum for Millstones you will find some interesting threads. I was originally very interested in them but found some of the drama 'off-putting' JMO.


----------



## Calliesmommy

We are going tomorrow. Very excited to hopefully get a chance to meet some of the breeders that we are considering. I've heard it's pretty crazy, not looking forward to that part.


----------



## flykelley

Maverick James said:


> That had to be darn near all of the Goldens there from what we saw. We were there between 9-11:30 and only noticed Green Acres, Asoro and one other from Virginia in section 16B were all the Golden were supposed to be. Was kinda disappointed. I'll get over it.


Isle 5A had at least 3 Golden breeders, the rest were all together where you were talking about.

Mike


----------



## oliver30

Maverick James said:


> Just an update. Our list breeders we are interested in checking out has grown. It is now.
> 
> HallTree
> Green Acres
> Malagold
> Millstone
> Clinton-Oaks
> 
> I'm interested in all comments. You may PM if you wish.


Thanks for sharing your list of considerations. We're considering Halltree, Green Acres, and Chien D'Or. If you receive any PM or other info about any of these, would you mind sharing the info? Thanks so much.


----------



## oliver30

Calliesmommy said:


> We are going tomorrow. Very excited to hopefully get a chance to meet some of the breeders that we are considering. I've heard it's pretty crazy, not looking forward to that part.


calliesmommy--Are you still considering Halltree and Kandiland? Any others? If you don't mind, I'd like to hear if you find out about any other breeders after visiting the show tomorrow as we're unable to attend.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## oliver30

Maverick James--Thanks for the PM, but I'm unable to respond because I don't have 15 posts yet. But, I do appreciate your comments. I'm interested to learn more about you've said. I think I have to post only one more time and then I can respond to you via PM. Thanks again.


----------



## flykelley

Calliesmommy said:


> We are going tomorrow. Very excited to hopefully get a chance to meet some of the breeders that we are considering. I've heard it's pretty crazy, not looking forward to that part.


make sure you go to Isle 5A, there are about 3 golden breeders down that row as well. Greem Acre's, Assoros, and Tanglewoods are all next to each other. Buddys Goldens was a couple spots from Assoros as well. I really was impressed by how many of the breeders were concerned with cancer in the breed, and there thoughts on how to slow down so many Goldens dying from Cancer. Read the website of www.Buddysgolden.com, she really impressed me. To be truthful I wouldn't have a problem getting a dog from any of the breeders that I talked to. I am going to visit Millstones Golden, she is right down the street from me about 5 miles. www.millstonesgolden.com is her website and she talks about her first golden and all of the health problems it had coming from a bad breeder. As far as it being crazy down there the crowd wasn't bad at all.

Mike


----------



## Selli-Belle

I have discussed Halltree and Clinton-Oaks, I really don't know much about Green Acres or Millstone. Malagold is a large well established kennel. Their dogs are a different type than the typical American show kennel, more English. Connie Gerstner-Miller is an AKC judge and involved with UKC.

With these kennels, I would say, find the one who has the dogs you like best (both looks and personality) with a human attached to them with whom you have a good rapport. Then check those clearances and you should be good to go!


----------



## Calliesmommy

oliver30 said:


> calliesmommy--Are you still considering Halltree and Kandiland? Any others? If you don't mind, I'd like to hear if you find out about any other breeders after visiting the show tomorrow as we're unable to attend.
> 
> Thanks for any info!


I will! We are getting ready to go now and I can't believe how excited I am.


----------



## Bill55

I have been following this thread for a few days. I was at dog show Saturday and very impressed with Asoro dogs they were beautiful. Unfortunately we were there before show time and didn't want to intrude on breeders preparing their dogs. I was wondering if anyone did meet with them and what feedback they can give. 

Btw our first dog was from Halltree. He was a big boy with great temperament.


----------



## flykelley

Bill55 said:


> I have been following this thread for a few days. I was at dog show Saturday and very impressed with Asoro dogs they were beautiful. Unfortunately we were there before show time and didn't want to intrude on breeders preparing their dogs. I was wondering if anyone did meet with them and what feedback they can give.
> 
> Btw our first dog was from Halltree. He was a big boy with great temperament.


Hi Bill
First welcome to the forum, lot's of new Michigan folks, there is another online forum I belong to that has it's own group for the Michigan gang biggest thread on the site. Maybe it's time we start a Michigan thread on this site.
I have had a few phone calls with Ilene at Asoro's and also stop for a chat at the show with her. She has great looking dogs but no puppies for sale at this time. She know's that Im looking for a dog right now and she suggest I contact Green Acre's, she has one female left that will be ready to go home next week. If Im not mistaken the father has a fair amount of meadowpond in him. I did meet the dad at the show and he was a good looking boy, good size and a nice head. Not sure if you know about the meadow pond dogs but for years they were sought after by many breeders. My wife wants to wait for another month or so to get another puppy so we wouldn't be getting the female from Green Acre's. I think the asking price was $1200.00. By the way as far as Asoro's go I would not have a problem at all buying one of her dogs, its just hard to get one of her puppies. If I was you and you really want one of her pups I would call and ask her when her next breeding was going to be and get on the list.

Regards Mike


----------



## Calliesmommy

The show was a lot of fun. Very interesting and informative. It was nice to be able to meet with the breeders and see some of their dogs. Very impressed with Asoro's and would love to have one of those puppies. Unfortunately their aren't any available right now. I believe Ilene said late summer for the next group? Don't quote me on that. 
My husband and I just came back from Green Acre's. We put a deposit down on a puppy due in early May. They had beautiful, sweet dogs. I am so excited right now. It's going to be a long couple months of waiting, but I know it will be so worth it. 
Good luck to everyone out there searching for the right breeder!


----------



## flykelley

Calliesmommy said:


> The show was a lot of fun. Very interesting and informative. It was nice to be able to meet with the breeders and see some of their dogs. Very impressed with Asoro's and would love to have one of those puppies. Unfortunately their aren't any available right now. I believe Ilene said late summer for the next group? Don't quote me on that.
> My husband and I just came back from Green Acre's. We put a deposit down on a puppy due in early May. They had beautiful, sweet dogs. I am so excited right now. It's going to be a long couple months of waiting, but I know it will be so worth it.
> Good luck to everyone out there searching for the right breeder!


Calliesmom
What dogs are Green Acres breeding for your puppy???

Mike


----------



## Calliesmommy

The puppy is from Bear and Smooch.


----------



## oliver30

Calliesmommy said:


> My husband and I just came back from Green Acre's. We put a deposit down on a puppy due in early May. They had beautiful, sweet dogs. I am so excited right now. It's going to be a long couple months of waiting, but I know it will be so worth it.
> Good luck to everyone out there searching for the right breeder!


Congrats, Calliesmommy! How exciting! I was considering Green Acres, too, but early May is a little earlier than I was hoping. Late June is our ideal timeframe due to my part-time job ending at the end of May and scheduling a vacation before we get the puppy.

Anyway, congrats again! Please post pics! Are you getting a boy or a girl?


----------



## Calliesmommy

oliver30 said:


> Congrats, Calliesmommy! How exciting! I was considering Green Acres, too, but early May is a little earlier than I was hoping. Late June is our ideal timeframe due to my part-time job ending at the end of May and scheduling a vacation before we get the puppy.
> 
> Anyway, congrats again! Please post pics! Are you getting a boy or a girl?


Oliver, the puppies are due in early May, won't be going home till the end of June. We too wanted to schedule our vacation before bringing the puppy home. We are getting a boy and so excited!


----------



## oliver30

Calliesmommy said:


> Oliver, the puppies are due in early May, won't be going home till the end of June. We too wanted to schedule our vacation before bringing the puppy home. We are getting a boy and so excited!


Oh, I misunderstood. I might have to look into Green Acres now, too, if I'm not too late. Late June/early July would be perfec timing for us. 

Did you see both Bear & Smooch? Are they lighter-colored or darker/reddish?


----------



## flykelley

oliver30 said:


> Oh, I misunderstood. I might have to look into Green Acres now, too, if I'm not too late. Late June/early July would be perfec timing for us.
> 
> Did you see both Bear & Smooch? Are they lighter-colored or darker/reddish?


www.greenacresgoldens.net

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Karen519

*Calliesmommy*

Calliesmommy

So glad you are getting a puppy and I love the parents names!!
WE had a female Golden Retriever that we named Smooch-Smooch is now at the Bridge with our Snobear. This is the first time I've ever heard of another dog named Smooch!!


----------



## Maverick James

oliver30 said:


> Oh, I misunderstood. I might have to look into Green Acres now, too, if I'm not too late. Late June/early July would be perfec timing for us.
> 
> Did you see both Bear & Smooch? Are they lighter-colored or darker/reddish?


 
Bear and Smooch are both Medium Golden


----------



## MillysMom

My Hush came from Traverse City, MI - she's by PointGold's CH Nitelite's Who's On Deck. Hush is quite possibly the most delightful, gorgeous dog I have ever been around. She is BRILLIANT - easiest thing to train in the world, almost too easy, because it's easy for me to put off things since I know I can speed train her and she'll be perfect. She's moderate, well-balanced, a lovely coat, nice bone, gorgeous movement, a natural retrieving instinct, athletic, and HAPPY and SWEET. I adore her. I'm probably going to send her off with a handler this summer or fall and I am so sad to think about not having her in the house for that short time - she's the PERFECT PET.


----------



## flykelley

MillysMom said:


> My Hush came from Traverse City, MI - she's by PointGold's CH Nitelite's Who's On Deck. Hush is quite possibly the most delightful, gorgeous dog I have ever been around. She is BRILLIANT - easiest thing to train in the world, almost too easy, because it's easy for me to put off things since I know I can speed train her and she'll be perfect. She's moderate, well-balanced, a lovely coat, nice bone, gorgeous movement, a natural retrieving instinct, athletic, and HAPPY and SWEET. I adore her. I'm probably going to send her off with a handler this summer or fall and I am so sad to think about not having her in the house for that short time - she's the PERFECT PET.


Good looking Golden for sure, reminds me of my Katie, she LOVED the water. She spent a lot of time in lake Michigan, we have a house in Arcadia just south of Frankfort.

Mike


----------



## rc03bps

My second golden is from Halltree and I was not at all pleased with the experience. I was not told which of the 2 males I would be getting until I actually came to pick the puppy up. Despite my numerous requests for a light golden I received the dark red one. I also found her price to be unreasonably high for a pet quality dog when compared with other breeders. Lesson learned. Will not be doing business with her again. I have heard wonderful things about St. Andrews and Asoro.


----------



## Megora

rc03bps said:


> My second golden is from Halltree and I was not at all pleased with the experience. I was not told which of the 2 males I would be getting until I actually came to pick the puppy up. Despite my numerous requests for a light golden I received the dark red one. I also found her price to be unreasonably high for a pet quality dog when compared with other breeders. Lesson learned. Will not be doing business with her again. I have heard wonderful things about St. Andrews and Asoro.


I think I need to poke in here and say that Halltree (3 years ago when a friend purchased a golden from them) charged $1000 for a limited contract puppy. I'm sure it's bumped up to $1200 since then. 

That is the same amount that St. Andrews and Asoro would charge. When I interviewed with Asoro (4+ years ago), I believe she told me $800 for a limited contract puppy. I thought I saw something recently that she's charging a bit more than that now. 

Please don't color shop with these breeders. You might miss out or find yourself with a dog who is temperamentally all wrong for your specific home.


----------



## Maverick James

It seems after years of light light colored goldens being in, that darker ones are starting to become the fad. Alot of breeders we talked to during our search have mentioned a litter or two that was specifically breed to try to produce darker ones. I asked one breeder and she stated quite bluntly that people want something different from the light or almost cream color that was prized in the past.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Maverick James said:


> It seems after years of light light colored goldens being in, that darker ones are starting to become the fad. Alot of breeders we talked to during our search have mentioned a litter or two that was specifically breed to try to produce darker ones. I asked one breeder and she stated quite bluntly that people want something different from the light or almost cream color that was prized in the past.


Wow-color has never been a consideration for me in breeding a litter, nor has it been for the breeders I know. Health, longevity, temperament, structure-yes. Color-no. I can't imagine selecting a stud or planning a litter based on color.


----------



## Megora

Tahnee GR said:


> Wow-color has never been a consideration for me in breeding a litter, nor has it been for the breeders I know. Health, longevity, temperament, structure-yes. Color-no. I can't imagine selecting a stud or planning a litter based on color.


I think it's true that they are aiming for warmer colors vs the washed out blondes. But unlike with the "english cream" fad, I believe they are still going out of their way to breed for an all around good package vs just color. And I do not believe they are breeding colors just to sell. Or I can't imagine those breeders mentioned in this thread doing anything like that. It's all about what they want in their dogs or what they want to be showing. That's the big difference.

It's not that different from those breeders who favored lighter goldens and would go out of their way to find that "perfect boyfriend" to breed their females to. Who had the coloring, as well as everything else. And I believe there are still breeders who favor the lighter coloring, in addition to everything else they are looking for.


----------



## MillysMom

flykelley said:


> Good looking Golden for sure, reminds me of my Katie, she LOVED the water. She spent a lot of time in lake Michigan, we have a house in Arcadia just south of Frankfort.
> 
> Mike


Thanks! I adore her!


----------



## rc03bps

*Precious boys*

May I clarify, I was not disenchanted by my experienc with Halltree based on the color of the dog I received. Has anyone heard anything regarding Bennington? ( Fenton based) I think that is correct. My father just dog sat his cousin's golden for a month while they were out of town. Looks they work with the english cream lines. I have a nearly 14 year old male out of Meadowpond. He is an amazing dog. My heart.


----------



## Megora

rc03bps said:


> . Has anyone heard anything regarding Bennington? ( Fenton based) I think that is correct. My father just dog sat his cousin's golden for a month while they were out of town. Looks they work with the english cream lines. .


I would be very careful...

Them jumping into the english cream thing and overcharging them is pretty sad.


----------



## Selli-Belle

rc03bps said:


> May I clarify, I was not disenchanted by my experienc with Halltree based on the color of the dog I received. Has anyone heard anything regarding Bennington? ( Fenton based) I think that is correct. My father just dog sat his cousin's golden for a month while they were out of town. Looks they work with the english cream lines. I have a nearly 14 year old male out of Meadowpond. He is an amazing dog. My heart.


Who are your old boy's parents? Cherie has typically bred two lines, one more performance based, one more show line based. There are numerous hobby people out there whose dogs go back to Cherie's dogs.


----------



## flykelley

rc03bps said:


> May I clarify, I was not disenchanted by my experienc with Halltree based on the color of the dog I received. Has anyone heard anything regarding Bennington? ( Fenton based) I think that is correct. My father just dog sat his cousin's golden for a month while they were out of town. Looks they work with the english cream lines. I have a nearly 14 year old male out of Meadowpond. He is an amazing dog. My heart.


All I will say is stay away from Fenton.


----------



## Megora

Whoever you go with, make sure the breeder is somebody who is going to maintain a relationship with you and be there for you if anything should happen. 

I was stunned to hear that a friend's 7 year old golden had a mast cell tumor that had to be removed. And he still has a small bit left that his owner has to watch carefully. This dog comes from a pretty good breeder, mentioned earlier in the thread, and has a litter mate who went through the same thing. 

I believe the breeder has been on the spot and helpful to the owner. That, and these things happen regardless of who you go with.


----------



## oliver30

We are still searching for a breeder that will have a litter due late spring/early summer. We did find one, but they're all white/cream colored and my family isn't sure they want that. I'm trying to get the breeder to send some pics of the parents and litter. I know this coloring is highly desired by some, but we're not sure. Cream colored would be okay, but I'm not sure about having an all white Golden. 

Has anyone had any experience with Brandegold? They will have a litter ready to go home at the end of June.

Thanks so much!


----------



## flykelley

oliver30 said:


> We are still searching for a breeder that will have a litter due late spring/early summer. We did find one, but they're all white/cream colored and my family isn't sure they want that. I'm trying to get the breeder to send some pics of the parents and litter. I know this coloring is highly desired by some, but we're not sure. Cream colored would be okay, but I'm not sure about having an all white Golden.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with Brandegold? They will have a litter ready to go home at the end of June.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I think Green Acres golden is having a litter soon. 989-845-2851, I know Asoro's is having a litter love both of there dogs.

Mike


----------



## Selli-Belle

Brandegold will have rather light dogs also, hopefully not white, but they are tending toward a more English style. They do have an interesting boy Sydney who is an Australian import that achieved his American Championship!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

There is a golden-supported entry this weekend in Birch Run, MI. I suggest checking it out and meeting some breeders there. 

Birch Run Expo Center
11600 N. Beyer Rd.
Birch Run, MI.

Goldens are ring 2 @ 10:45 am on Sunday


----------



## Calliesmommy

CarolinaCasey said:


> There is a golden-supported entry this weekend in Birch Run, MI. I suggest checking it out and meeting some breeders there.
> 
> Birch Run Expo Center
> 11600 N. Beyer Rd.
> Birch Run, MI.
> 
> Goldens are ring 2 @ 10:45 am on Sunday


What is a golden-supported entry? I am not too far from Birch Run and would like to go, but not sure what it is? TIA.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Calliesmommy said:


> What is a golden-supported entry? I am not too far from Birch Run and would like to go, but not sure what it is? TIA.


It is a conformation show, the supported entry means lots of goldens are entered!


----------



## Pointgold

Calliesmommy said:


> What is a golden-supported entry? I am not too far from Birch Run and would like to go, but not sure what it is? TIA.


There was a specialty Friday, and supported entry following. Supported entry means that a local club supports the entry, perhaps offering trophies, but it is not a specialty that they are hosting/paying for judges, etc.


----------



## oliver30

I'm curious if anyone has experience with or knows anything about Clinton-Oaks? Thanks!


----------



## rc03bps

One thing I disliked about my breeder experience was that I was not allowed to see the mother or father who were supposed to be on site. A certain bitch based on the request to meet my needs was recommended. She only provided me with a painted portrait of the mother. Also the same one on her website. When I asked for an actual photo, I was told "Oh, she doesn't photograph well." Uh. If I am paying over one thousand dollars for a dog I would like to see the mom. Also when I went to see the litter I was instructed not to touch any of the puppies. All at 6 weeks of age. Yes you may say,diseases can be transmitted .but they all shoud have been vaccinated by this point. The whole thing was confusing. My husband counted about 34 puppies in her garage. 4 or 5 litters And this is a well known established breeder. I have had goldens for over 20 years. I know what to check for. Heart,hip, eye certs. 
Unfortunately, for many people this is just a business. Not so much about the loving family lookng to provide a wonderful home.


----------



## flykelley

rc03bps said:


> One thing I disliked about my breeder experience was that I was not allowed to see the mother or father who were supposed to be on site. A certain bitch based on the request to meet my needs was recommended. She only provided me with a painted portrait of the mother. Also the same one on her website. When I asked for an actual photo, I was told "Oh, she doesn't photograph well." Uh. If I am paying over one thousand dollars for a dog I would like to see the mom. Also when I went to see the litter I was instructed not to touch any of the puppies. All at 6 weeks of age. Yes you may say,diseases can be transmitted .but they all shoud have been vaccinated by this point. The whole thing was confusing. My husband counted about 34 puppies in her garage. 4 or 5 litters And this is a well known established breeder. I have had goldens for over 20 years. I know what to check for. Heart,hip, eye certs.
> Unfortunately, for many people this is just a business. Not so much about the loving family lookng to provide a wonderful home.


Im not soo sure I would buy a puppy from a breeder that had four or five at the same time, sounds like a puppy mill. 

Mike


----------



## hvgoldens4

rc03bps said:


> One thing I disliked about my breeder experience was that I was not allowed to see the mother or father who were supposed to be on site. A certain bitch based on the request to meet my needs was recommended. She only provided me with a painted portrait of the mother. Also the same one on her website. When I asked for an actual photo, I was told "Oh, she doesn't photograph well." Uh. If I am paying over one thousand dollars for a dog I would like to see the mom. Also when I went to see the litter I was instructed not to touch any of the puppies. All at 6 weeks of age. Yes you may say,diseases can be transmitted .but they all shoud have been vaccinated by this point. The whole thing was confusing. My husband counted about 34 puppies in her garage. 4 or 5 litters And this is a well known established breeder. I have had goldens for over 20 years. I know what to check for. Heart,hip, eye certs.
> Unfortunately, for many people this is just a business. Not so much about the loving family lookng to provide a wonderful home.


This is not a normal breeder experience and I wouldn't ever purchase a puppy from someone who did things this way. There is no reason that you cannot meet mom. Many times, the breeder doesn't own dad so that can be an issue but no way should you not be able to meet mom. It is important to meet mom because she imprints on the puppies. Not only is she giving them 50% of her genetic material, she is the one raising them and if she is hyper or fearful of normal situations, the puppies will learn by example that this is the way to behave.

Also, most breeders do not have their puppies vaccinated at 6 weeks of age. Vaccination protocols have changed quite a bit over the last 5-7 years. Most puppies are now not vaccinated for the first time until between 7-8 weeks old. However, this does not mean that you shouldn't be allowed to see and interact with puppies that age with some precautions.

We have a puppy visiting day when the puppies are 5-6 weeks old. It is usually on a Sunday afternoon and we invite all the families that are getting one of the puppies over to meet the babies, mom(if they haven't had a chance to yet) and myself, as well as the other families who are getting one of the puppies. Many of the families meet at puppy visiting and stay in touch for the lifetime of the dog, which they all enjoy. Of course, the puppies are racing about and everyone is allowed to ineract and play with them.


----------



## Pointgold

hvgoldens4 said:


> This is not a normal breeder experience and I wouldn't ever purchase a puppy from someone who did things this way. There is no reason that you cannot meet mom. Many times, the breeder doesn't own dad so that can be an issue but no way should you not be able to meet mom. It is important to meet mom because she imprints on the puppies. Not only is she giving them 50% of her genetic material, she is the one raising them and if she is hyper or fearful of normal situations, the puppies will learn by example that this is the way to behave.
> 
> Also, most breeders do not have their puppies vaccinated at 6 weeks of age. Vaccination protocols have changed quite a bit over the last 5-7 years. Most puppies are now not vaccinated for the first time until between 7-8 weeks old. However, this does not mean that you shouldn't be allowed to see and interact with puppies that age with some precautions.
> 
> We have a puppy visiting day when the puppies are 5-6 weeks old. It is usually on a Sunday afternoon and we invite all the families that are getting one of the puppies over to meet the babies, mom(if they haven't had a chance to yet) and myself, as well as the other families who are getting one of the puppies. Many of the families meet at puppy visiting and stay in touch for the lifetime of the dog, which they all enjoy. Of course, the puppies are racing about and everyone is allowed to ineract and play with them.


 
I cannot imagine A. having 4 or 5 litters at once! and B. not allowing puppy buyers to meet mom. 
Additionally it is now known that immunity from Mom lasts longer than previously believed and probably even overlaps first vaccinations.

I WANT people handling and interacting with babies as soon as possible. And I have never been one to attempt to have absolutely sterile conditions. I do ask that people either wash their hands or use hand sanitizer when they come in, but thats about the extent of it. Never had had a problem. Puppies need exposure in order to build immunity.


----------



## hvgoldens4

Pointgold said:


> I cannot imagine A. having 4 or 5 litters at once! and .


I wasn't even touching that one!!  It goes without saying, that no golden breeder should be having that many litters at one time. There is just no way to socialize that many puppies properly. The puppies are the ones who wind up with the short end, there.


----------



## Megora

rc03bps said:


> One thing I disliked about my breeder experience was that I was not allowed to see the mother or father who were supposed to be on site. A certain bitch based on the request to meet my needs was recommended. She only provided me with a painted portrait of the mother. Also the same one on her website. When I asked for an actual photo, I was told "Oh, she doesn't photograph well." Uh. If I am paying over one thousand dollars for a dog I would like to see the mom. Also when I went to see the litter I was instructed not to touch any of the puppies. All at 6 weeks of age. Yes you may say,diseases can be transmitted .but they all shoud have been vaccinated by this point. The whole thing was confusing. My husband counted about 34 puppies in her garage. 4 or 5 litters And this is a well known established breeder. I have had goldens for over 20 years. I know what to check for. Heart,hip, eye certs.
> Unfortunately, for many people this is just a business. Not so much about the loving family lookng to provide a wonderful home.


You are talking about Halltree here?


----------



## maggiegold

*LeBlanc's Goldens*

I lost my golden last summer to cancer at age 9. I am trying to figure out if I should go through a breeder again or adopt from a shelter. I was wondering if anyone has heard/or adopted from LeBlanc's Goldens outside Ann Arbor-- thanks


----------



## Megora

maggiegold said:


> I lost my golden last summer to cancer at age 9. I am trying to figure out if I should go through a breeder again or adopt from a shelter. I was wondering if anyone has heard/or adopted from LeBlanc's Goldens outside Ann Arbor-- thanks


Are you in Michigan or Illinois? 

Why were you looking at that breeder? Or what are you looking for in a breeder if you do decide to purchase a puppy?


----------



## maggiegold

I live in Illinois-- but from Michigan.. that is where I got my other goldens...I can't pay $1,200 --800/700 ok - but looking for heart, eye, hip healthy puppy. I don't care about color.. would prefer female... just looking for social, happy, healthy puppy.


----------



## golden_eclipse

maggiegold said:


> I lost my golden last summer to cancer at age 9. I am trying to figure out if I should go through a breeder again or adopt from a shelter. I was wondering if anyone has heard/or adopted from LeBlanc's Goldens outside Ann Arbor-- thanks


They don't have anything real listed on their website, but they only claim hip clearances and nothing else, so even if that is true. That would not be adequate to produce a healthy puppy. 

They also claim they don't show their dogs, and they are only pets. Which is strictly the definition of a BYB, so for that, there is no overall goal in their breedings other than producing more puppies, its not going to give you the best puppy. 

I must ask, what is the difference between $800 and $1200? 

$400 right? 

How much does it cost to care for a puppy for a year?

about $1500 

does that make the price difference seem insignificant?

How much does the average hip replacement cost?

$10,000

Does that make the price difference seem insignificant?


----------



## Selli-Belle

Call Carol Ruby! There are breeders who are referred from FDGRC who charge $1000 or less (maybe $900) with all four clearances.


----------



## Megora

Selli-Belle said:


> Call Carol Ruby! There are breeders who are referred from FDGRC who charge $1000 or less (maybe $900) with all four clearances.


There definitely are breeders who still charge about $900 for pups. I would get a referral though. And you might want to check with like the White River Golden Retriever Club people in Indiana. 

Good luck<:


----------



## maggiegold

Thanks for all your help-- you gave me lots to think about...I will continue to learn and do my homework


----------



## Megora

Anyone here in Michigan looking to adopt an adult?

There is a beautiful golden boy at the Midland Humane Society - owner surrender. To my eye he looks between a year and two.


----------



## Calliesmommy

Omgoodness. He is beautiful. Do you know anything else about him? Why he was surrendered, etc.?


----------



## Megora

I would contact the Midland Humane society for more information... and quickly if you are interested. Goldens do not spend too much time in shelters.


----------



## Calliesmommy

I looked on the website and didn't see anything. I will check again in the am and give a call.


----------



## Maverick James

surprises me that the owner would have to surrender him to the humane society. I would think he would have easily found a new home.


----------



## Megora

I would call them. Shelters do not update their websites as much as they should. That dog was new as of today.


----------



## flykelley

Calliesmommy said:


> I looked on the website and didn't see anything. I will check again in the am and give a call.


If you decide you don't want him let me know, Im looking for a playmate for Lilly. She needs someone since we lost Katie last fall.

Mike


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Megora said:


> Anyone here in Michigan looking to adopt an adult?
> 
> There is a beautiful golden boy at the Midland Humane Society - owner surrender. To my eye he looks between a year and two.


 
This looks like a young dog... he look like he may have come from a reputable breeder. I wonder why the owners didn't return him to his breeder if that was the case. He looks nice in this photo.


----------



## Maverick James

Hopefully Calliesmommy will give us an update this morning.


----------



## Calliesmommy

I just called. The dog is in a 10 day quarantine for scratching a child? They said he wasn't well socialized and was surrendered because of the scratch and because he was too big for the trailer that the family was moving into. Anyway, he won't be adopted out to a family with children, so I'm out. She did say that there was one application for him for when his quarantine is up (Monday). I hope it works out for this guy, sounds like he never really had a chance.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

People turn a dog in because a child got scratched? Jeez, wonder if same parents allow the child to play outside?

Poor guy. Not a good match with Penny but he's really cute!


----------



## Maverick James

Calliesmommy - did you find out any other information about him. Did they have history on him or say how old his was.

We don't have children, so we would not be out.


----------



## arcane

sheesh!! scratching a child??? I have heard it all now:uhoh:


----------



## flykelley

Calliesmommy said:


> I just called. The dog is in a 10 day quarantine for scratching a child? They said he wasn't well socialized and was surrendered because of the scratch and because he was too big for the trailer that the family was moving into. Anyway, he won't be adopted out to a family with children, so I'm out. She did say that there was one application for him for when his quarantine is up (Monday). I hope it works out for this guy, sounds like he never really had a chance.


Thinking I need to make a call in case it doesn't work out for the first in line. Im thinking this boy just needs a forever home and some love. Of course my yard is plenty big enough for two dogs. ; 0)

Mike


----------



## Calliesmommy

No, they didn't tell me too much. Sorta made it sound like he was never properly socialized or given the proper medical attention. 

I have three kids and would NEVER turn in a dog because of a scratch! Ridiculous! Is it the norm to quarantine a dog for a scratch? 

Good luck Mike. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and for the boy!


----------



## Maverick James

I think the scratch thing is total BS. Sounds to me like this poor guy is there because the previous owners were not as committed as they should have been and had to come up with what they felt was a valid reason for surrendering him.

Hopefully it all works out for the best and he ends up with a family that will give him the love he deserves. My guess is this will be one of those cases where a little while down the road, the new owners will be mystified as to why anyone would have given him up.


----------



## puddinhd58

I sure hope someone gets this beautiful boy... so very sad. They're are so very many people who should NEVER have pets...


----------



## rc03bps

This makes no sense. I have never heard of any breed being quaranteened for scratching a child. Total nonsenese.


----------



## Calliesmommy

Wondering if anyone found out if this guy found his forever home?


----------



## GRnewbie

recent puppy owners: can you recommend a good breeder who breeds pet/companion dogs with calm temperament and low energy


----------



## GRnewbie

Clarification: looking for breeders in lower Michigan


----------



## flykelley

GRnewbie said:


> Clarification: looking for breeders in lower Michigan


Most have been metioned here already, Assoro's, Green Acres, come to mind. Just look back through this thread, there have been many posted here. Good Luck.

Mike


----------



## GRnewbie

Which breeder would you recommend specifically for pet/companions with calm temperament and low energy


----------



## Megora

GRnewbie said:


> Which breeder would you recommend specifically for pet/companions with calm temperament and low energy


This is an impossible question to answer because most goldens are not calm and low energy until after they are 3 or so. Until then they are high energy, busy, barky, mouthy, chewey, atttention demanding and even destructive. 

My mom says golden puppies are from hell.


----------



## flykelley

GRnewbie said:


> Which breeder would you recommend specifically for pet/companions with calm temperament and low energy


Myself my first choice would be Asoro's, she has a litter coming due this summer. I also talked to Millstones Golden at the dog show in Detroit and really like her and her dogs. Millstones Golden - Home In the end its really about what is a good fit with you and only you can figure that one out. I really like to get a warm and fuzzy feeling when I talk to breeders. In other words I like a breeder that is in it because they love Goldens not in it just for the money. No matter where you go make sure you can see all of the clearances as well as the history of the parents on K9data.com.

Mike


----------



## Maverick James

Also, be careful when it comes to clearences. Preliminary clearences are not the same as regular clearences. In fact, preliminary's do not really count at all.


----------



## flykelley

Maverick James said:


> Also, be careful when it comes to clearences. Preliminary clearences are not the same as regular clearences. In fact, preliminary's do not really count at all.


Very Good advise!


----------



## goldenden3

We have gotten 2 goldens from Kokomo Kennels, a friend 2, and my son one, great dogs, both of mine were 12-13 before they passed...saw your post when we were looking for a puppy...and looking for Kokomo Kennel


----------



## Whisker2193

Used Clinton Oaks. Puppy was diagnosed at 6 months with bilateral hip dysplasia. Has had the first of two $3500 surgeries. Clinton Oaks no help at all. She said she'd never spend that kind of money on a dog. Although it was in the contract that there was no guarantee for hip dysplasia we had hoped she would return at least some of the money paid. Nope. Buyer beware.


----------

